

Rise Is Seen in Cyberattacks Targeting U.S. Infrastructure - tedsuo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/27/us/cyberattacks-are-up-national-security-chief-says.html?_r=1&hp

======
jelle_n
"Rise seen": is that because they were not looking before or is there an
actual rise?

Also, as this person's job status essentially depends on such a rise, I see
this more as a vendor-pitch in government style: "There is a big problem out
there, but you are very lucky! Because, behold, I am the right person (/have
the right product) to help you deal with exactly this problem. And a 17-fold
increase should also mean a 17-fold budget increase, right?"

Not trying to downplay the "cyber" security challenge in general, but always a
little cynical about these kinds of articles...

